# Sick Indo Dat



## Eatman (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, looking for a little help here........ Something's wrong with my dat, he hasn't been eating for a while now and he's become extremely weak. Weak to the point where I could just hold him with my hands.. I noticed him today just floating around with his mouth facing the sky....... so i'm assuming a swim bladder issue? So far I've removed him from the bigger tank and put him in a smaller tank, raised the temp and added salt. Any help would be great.


thx


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

What's the water paramters and what have you been feeding him the past few days?
Any injuries and what type of tank mates? How big is he?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Eatman said:


> Hey guys, looking for a little help here........ Something's wrong with my dat, he hasn't been eating for a while now and he's become extremely weak. Weak to the point where I could just hold him with my hands.. I noticed him today just floating around with his mouth facing the sky....... so i'm assuming a swim bladder issue? So far I've removed him from the bigger tank and put him in a smaller tank, raised the temp and added salt. Any help would be great.
> 
> thx


Before you move him or do anything, how about telling us your water parameter? Is the tank cycled? I don't think it is a swim bladder issue but more of water quality issue.


----------

